# New Hope!



## jags (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi

I'm nearly 44, have tried 4 IVF cycles now using Menopur. 1st one had great response, BFP, but miscarried, 2nd, 3rd and 4th attempts had VERY poor response and abandoned cycle. Almost as a last resort, tried Clomid (3 tablets per day, days 2 to 6) with a view to increase chances doing IUI ...went for the scan and big shock - 6 follicles! Now have 3 fertilised embryo's - being implanted tomorrow.

Anyone else with similar stories?

Wish me luck

Jags x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Don't have a similar story but wanted to wish you good luck!

Ellie


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥ (Nov 14, 2005)

Jags

Very best wishes to you - hope all goes well with tx and the 2WW
Let us know how you get on
      
blowing you some good luck bubbles too



Meerkat x


----------



## jags (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for all your support, Ellie, Meerkay and Dianne!

3 x 4-cell embryo's put back this morning. All looked perfect, let's hope they continue growing and stick! I've been snoozing on the sofa most of the afternoon and plan to take the rest of the week off, just picking up work emails from home to see if anything urgent comes along. Is that what most people do - or do they just go back to work? I feel like I've been through a lot this week and want to stay de-stressed and horizontal (although I'm sure that doesnt help).

Fingers crossed, and I wish everyone success in their attempts. 

Jags


----------



## Noggin (May 13, 2006)

Hi All,

This thread is very interesting because I've had very poor responses to Menopur and now the clinic want to put me on 150ml clomid plus menopur so  it sounds like the same protocal. As a matter of interest when did you start the menopur in this cycle?

V


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥ (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Jags

Good luck and sending you lots of sticky vibes.  Hope the embies snuggle in nicely and grOW     



  

Meerkat x


----------



## jags (Feb 15, 2006)

All, thanks for the support!

In answer to VAyre's question..the incredible thing is, I didnt do Menopur as I wasnt expecting anything big out of this cycle due to the last 3 attempts being so poor.....so I just had 3 x 50mg Clomid on day 2 to 6, and went for the scan on day 10, expecting just to do an IUI with maybe a couple of follicles at best. 

The 6 follicles were all above 16mm and 3 were 21/22 mm. Basically - they were about ready to hatch! By Monday the smallest would have grown to 20+ mm.

My consultant had mentioned a clomid/menopur combination a few months earlier - but I cant remember the exact timings...I think it was from about day 6 til ovulation - 2 ampoules? Is that what your guy says?

Anyway - good luck with the clomid/menopur. They told me to be careful about womb lining as clomid doesnt produce such a good layer. A simple baby aspirin might help if you dont have other stuff.. 

Jags x


----------



## Noggin (May 13, 2006)

Hi Jags,

I'm waiting for the protocal to come in the post but I think you are right, adding the menopur after a few days. Can I ask was your consultant surprised by the result or had he seen this before? What clinic are you with?

V


----------



## jags (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi V

My consultant was pretty shocked...due to the fact 3 previous attempts had been c**p!  I'd suggested to him that we 
try the clomid..he was about ready to give up, and I wasnt.

The head of the Lister did tell him that he had heard of this before...and a know a member of this boardroom (Dianne) had mentioned she responed better with clomid.

It could all be just down to a different cycle... My first IVF attempt produced 10 follicles (with 4 ampoules of Menopur), my day 3 FSH levels were below 7 then. When I had a couple of failures on 4, then 8 ampoules of Menopur, I retested my FSH and it was elevated to 13. Maybe - the FSH has just gone down this cycle (perhaps I'm in a peri-menopausal state?), so the response was better..who knows!

I think it is all a very inexact science!

As you can probably guess, I'm at the Lister in London for egg collection, but use a local consultant for scans/drugs etc.

Hope it works well for you. I know that even if you just got 3 eggs on the clomid, an IVF attempt would be viable. 

One thing to be aware of, if you are just doing clomid you are not taking any anti-ovulatory drugs. Apparently - early ovulation is the cause of many failed IVF's

If I'd realise that I was going to get such a good response I would have had an earlier scan than day 10, and been prepared to inject the anti-ovulatory drugs. I could have also topped-up with Menopur as well..but it was too late, they were ready to hatch. Maybe the 3 x less mature eggs would then have been more viable.

Anyway - best of luck...I'm sat here visualizing my 3 x embryo's turning into 8-cells today! Sad!

Jags


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Very interestin gposts.  I have never even been offered CLomid/ Menopur.  I suppose becasue I responded well in past.  ANd now it is my age factor so drs just say to move on to DE.  I am headed form DE IVF next month so not backing out now but if it fails will be interested what they say about this tx.

Keep posting.
all the best of luck to you for BFP
bonnie


----------



## Noggin (May 13, 2006)

Hi All,

I have spent 2 days looking at the internet regarding protocals for poor responders there isn't much information out there apart from a flare protocal or a clomid one. You come away thinking about all sorts of tests, they dont really know why some women dont respond to the drugs it seems to be just one of those things.

V


----------

